# HZ Angels And Demons Stems on YouTube



## Lionel Schmitt (Jun 18, 2016)

Or is that already general knowledge?








Very detailed and spot-on orchestration and insane percussion programming! (or are the percs real?)

I'm suprised that the orchestra seems to be samples. Sounds great in the full mix. I've already clearly heard (in parts) that the choir is sampled and was suprised to hear that some people thought it is real. But I actually like the way it sounds super realistic sometimes and then sampling again (boy choir fast melody and other parts in the original), if intended or not.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jun 18, 2016)

I recently got the Blu ray from the library in order to get those stems since that's where they're originally from but it seems that the version the library has was the wrong version and didn't include it (it's on a Blu ray + DVD version and not the 2 Blu ray version). Thanks for posting those links! I didn't know they were posted.


----------



## rottoy (Jun 18, 2016)

The strings definitely don't match the ones on the album. Might be that these are the samples that are layered over the live players in the final recording?


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jun 18, 2016)

rottoy said:


> The strings definitely don't match the ones on the album. Might be that these are the samples that are layered over the live players in the final recording?



The high marcato/staccato melody sounds differently, yea. Or it is fixed in the mix... But they do sound very differently.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jun 19, 2016)

Did you read the top comment?

_i'm so fuckin using these stems in my music lol_

Even tho the 'lol' is there, I am sure he's serious. There is no hope for this world, is there?


----------



## Jetzer (Jun 19, 2016)

Cool. If you search a bit you will find several more stems and mockups, also of other HZ scores.


----------



## CT (Jun 19, 2016)

Heh yeah Hans mentioned this when I posted a mockup last month. It would have been easier since I was just trying to approximate the mix, but it kills all the fun of transcription.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Aug 20, 2016)

JH said:


> Cool. If you search a bit you will find several more stems and mockups, also of other HZ scores.



What I really want are stems to the Man of Steel soundtrack, by far my favorite soundtrack by Hans, and probably my favorite album of this century!


----------



## Musicam (Aug 20, 2016)

What choir software is?


----------



## rottoy (Aug 20, 2016)

Musicam said:


> What choir software is?


If it's not private samples, I wager it could be East West's Symphonic Choir with the WordBuilder.


----------



## Musicam (Aug 20, 2016)

What do you think about the software choirs? 8Dio or Soundiron? I believe that East West's Symphonic Choir with the WordBuilder is very robotic.


----------



## rottoy (Aug 20, 2016)

I actually lack a dedicated choir library in my template at the moment, 
since I've found so many lacking the timbre / workflow I'm after.
But so far I've found the Soundiron ones most attractive.


----------



## Musicam (Aug 20, 2016)

Yes, I think so. Thanks!


----------



## Jetzer (Aug 20, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> What I really want are stems to the Man of Steel soundtrack, by far my favorite soundtrack by Hans, and probably my favorite album of this century!



That would be cool 

I love that 30 min demo that came with album.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Aug 20, 2016)

JH said:


> That would be cool
> 
> I love that 30 min demo that came with album.



Crazy about that, absolutely nuts over the whole soundtrack. I'm a huge fan of the Thor Dark World OST as well, Tyler really killed it on that one. I do really like the Dark Knight, but to me the above topped it for superhero soundtracks. Just me of course, I realize how revered DK is (great movie and soundtrack imo).


----------



## Jetzer (Aug 20, 2016)

Nah, you can't beat this:


----------



## Parsifal666 (Aug 20, 2016)

JH said:


> Nah, you can't beat this:




That one didn't resonate with me like Man of Steel. I do love the combining of synths with orchestra, it's awesome. To each his own.


----------



## Jetzer (Aug 20, 2016)

Batman is one of my favourites. But I love MoS, and Thor is good too!


----------



## rottoy (Aug 20, 2016)

JH said:


> Nah, you can't beat this:



Surely this is 80% samples?


----------



## Jetzer (Aug 20, 2016)

Yeah, I think this is a demo.
The strings in the film/album versions sound 'fatter'.


----------



## JohnG (Aug 20, 2016)

Sounds like the final version to me, but I'm listening on a laptop....


----------



## Parsifal666 (Aug 20, 2016)

rottoy said:


> Surely this is 80% samples?





JH said:


> Yeah, I think this is a demo.
> The strings in the film/album versions sound 'fatter'.



He seems pretty sure. And don't call him surely.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Aug 20, 2016)

Is this the one that has the stems? Would be grateful for any help!

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Angels-and-Demons-Blu-ray/10636/


----------



## storyteller (Aug 20, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> What I really want are stems to the Man of Steel soundtrack, by far my favorite soundtrack by Hans, and probably my favorite album of this century!


Agreed! +1. The 20 minute Hans Sketch track is regularly on repeat for me. Would love to see the stems too...


----------



## storyteller (Aug 20, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Is this the one that has the stems? Would be grateful for any help!
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Angels-and-Demons-Blu-ray/10636/




I have this one -> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Angels-and-Demons-Blu-ray/5857/ and it includes the stems. $5.25 on Amazon at the time of this posting.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Aug 20, 2016)

storyteller said:


> I have this one -> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Angels-and-Demons-Blu-ray/5857/ and it includes the stems. $5.25 on Amazon at the time of this posting.



Thanks so much! Just ordered.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Aug 20, 2016)

From what I recall, I liked it significantly better than the DaVinci Code. Further, I seem to remember it was mostly because of Hans' score. At that price, hard to argue with it, I'll crank it on surround the night I get it.


----------



## Greg (Aug 20, 2016)

Aaaaand now I'm going to spend the weekend workin on my template & reverbs. Haha, thanks for posting these


----------



## Jetzer (Aug 20, 2016)

That's what weekends are for, right?

I just spend my whole saturday setting up all sorts of new key commands en cubase logical editor presets. There was a party next door but I couldn't help myself.


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Aug 20, 2016)

JH said:


> Nah, you can't beat this:



Wow! I had no idea that some of Mr. Zimmer's mockups were online like this! well, Other than MAN OF STEEL and GLADIATOR which were released on the Special Edition soundtrack, Very cool. I'll look for more, but if anyone knows where anymore are posted, I'd love to know. I would buy these if they were commercially available. So interesting to hear idea's before they become the finished thing. 

One of my favorite things about listening to later Beatles and specifically "Let it Be" is hearing all the demo's and alternate versions of songs that are now legendary.


----------



## Jetzer (Aug 21, 2016)

There's a lot more, a lot of pirates stuff (search for _pirates 4 complete demo recordings_ or _on stranger tide (alternate demo score)_, you will find a bunch)





And of course, the original one:


*Interstellar:*




*Sherlock Holmes:*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFzHLoZQRZ8

*Lion King: *(you can hear it's old, still cool though)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evwoq3I0cOo


----------



## Parsifal666 (Aug 21, 2016)

Cool stuff, thanks JH! I so loved the Interstellar soundtrack, too bad the (basically good) movie for me was just too long lol!


----------



## Jetzer (Aug 21, 2016)

Your welcome! Interstellar is pretty amazing


----------



## Rctec (Aug 21, 2016)

storyteller said:


> Agreed! +1. The 20 minute Hans Sketch track is regularly on repeat for me. Would love to see the stems too...


Well, that one is obviously all samples. No stems, no mix - straight out of Cubase.
The Choirs in A&D are all samples, too. But it's our own library. We do it so that all the notes have a pre-delay (silence) in them so you can have vocal sounds that don't Start on the beat but End on the beat be in time. For example, the word "Wow" is anticipated to the beat, while the start of a sound like "Kah" is bang on the beat. Like that we can time all the samples and know that even sounds that have anticipation in them can be put into a quantized grid. No guessing or moving single notes...
Those stems we did for the Blu Ray on A&D are again just from my demos. So they never so any 'love' in the mix...
-Hz-


----------



## Parsifal666 (Aug 21, 2016)

I can't think of anything more amazing than seeing Hans here. My favorite film composer.

I made sure I ordered the right A&D, mostly just to check out those extras (it was a good movie, but to me the soundtrack and visuals really made it, such a beautiful setting).

And thanks so much for the synth info earlier Mr. Zimmer, you are awesome.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 21, 2016)

Rctec said:


> Well, that one is obviously all samples. No stems, no mix - straight out of Cubase.
> The Choirs in A&D are all samples, too. But it's our own library. We do it so that all the notes have a pre-delay (silence) in them so you can have vocal sounds that don't Start on the beat but End on the beat be in time. For example, the word "Wow" is anticipated to the beat, while the start of a sound like "Kah" is bang on the beat. Like that we can time all the samples and know that even sounds that have anticipation in them can be put into a quantized grid. No guessing or moving single notes...
> Those stems we did for the Blu Ray on A&D are again just from my demos. So they never so any 'love' in the mix...
> -Hz-



I've listened to your MoS 20 min sketch track so many times and love it. I am about to write 15 minutes of music for a friend's short film that has 1 line of dialogue in it and I've never written a piece that long before. I know, baby steps! Obviously I said "Yeah, of course I can do it!" But the scope of it is scaring me quite a bit! The fact you can sketch out pieces at 20 mins+ I find amazing. I'm wondering if this kind of thing gets easier with experience but something inside tells me it only gets harder! Haha! I must buy A&D and check out these stems. Such a great thing to include with a film!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Aug 21, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> I've listened to your MoS 20 min sketch track so many times and love it. I am about to write 15 minutes of music for a friend's short film that has 1 line of dialogue in it and I've never written a piece that long before. I know, baby steps! Obviously I said "Yeah, of course I can do it!" But the scope of it is scaring me quite a bit! The fact you can sketch out pieces at 20 mins+ I find amazing. I'm wondering if this kind of thing gets easier with experience but something inside tells me it only gets harder! Haha! I must buy A&D and check out these stems. Such a great thing to include with a film!



This is the one, I almost grabbed the wrong one myself this morning! Glad I asked.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 21, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> This is the one, I almost grabbed the wrong one myself this morning! Glad I asked.




Brilliant and thanks. Ordering now!


----------



## storyteller (Aug 22, 2016)

Rctec said:


> Well, that one is obviously all samples. No stems, no mix - straight out of Cubase.
> The Choirs in A&D are all samples, too. But it's our own library. We do it so that all the notes have a pre-delay (silence) in them so you can have vocal sounds that don't Start on the beat but End on the beat be in time. For example, the word "Wow" is anticipated to the beat, while the start of a sound like "Kah" is bang on the beat. Like that we can time all the samples and know that even sounds that have anticipation in them can be put into a quantized grid. No guessing or moving single notes...
> Those stems we did for the Blu Ray on A&D are again just from my demos. So they never so any 'love' in the mix...
> -Hz-



Very cool. Thanks for sharing that H. It's always great to hear some of the lesser known ways you bring your music into existence.


----------



## Kejero (Aug 24, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> I am about to write 15 minutes of music for a friend's short film that has 1 line of dialogue in it


You mean you're going to score a 15-minute movie? Because there's a world of difference between writing a suite and scoring a movie. The fact that both tracks can be 15 minutes is totally, entirely irrelevant...


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 24, 2016)

Kejero said:


> You mean you're going to score a 15-minute movie? Because there's a world of difference between writing a suite and scoring a movie. The fact that both tracks can be 15 minutes is totally, entirely irrelevant...



I have to write 15 minutes of music for a 15 minute long Short Film with one line of dialogue in it. I'm not entirely sure what you are asking me. Sorry, maybe I haven't had enough coffee so far today!


----------



## Kejero (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm just saying that sketching out ideas in a 15-minute piece, like the HZ sketches mentioned here, are a completely different thing from scoring a 15-minute movie, even if the required score is a full 15-minute track. I mean, we're talking about two very different skillsets here.
#1: You can be great at writing music. A suite of ideas, sketches, is about finding textures, moods, sensations, discovering the sonic representation of the world you're going to help building. But that doesn't guarantee that you know how to score a movie. A suite is just a collection of ideas, not necessarily even telling a story.
#2: You can have an excellent sense for scoring movies and score them with music that's perfectly adequate and hits all the right beats, yet still end up with music that's still completely generic by itself.

I guess my point is that it doesn't matter how long the cue for your short movie is going to be. Whether the film cues are 15 minutes or 15 seconds, doesn't matter. Or whether you're able to sketch out ideas in 15-minute suites or 2-minute bursts, doesn't matter. The second skill, "film scoring", is by far the most important one here. Think about it, you could write the most amazing 15-minute piece of music, but if it doesn't work with the picture, well then you succeeded as a composer, and failed as a film composer.
Ideally, you're great at sketching as well, and writing great music, and incorporating those sketches competently into the score.

I hope that makes sense. Don't mean to scare you  I'm just not seeing the relevance you seem to place on HZ's suites when it comes to the job at (your) hand.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 24, 2016)

Kejero said:


> I'm just saying that sketching out ideas in a 15-minute piece, like the HZ sketches mentioned here, are a completely different thing from scoring a 15-minute movie, even if the required score is a full 15-minute track. I mean, we're talking about two very different skillsets here.
> #1: You can be great at writing music. A suite of ideas, sketches, is about finding textures, moods, sensations, discovering the sonic representation of the world you're going to help building. But that doesn't guarantee that you know how to score a movie. A suite is just a collection of ideas, not necessarily even telling a story.
> #2: You can have an excellent sense for scoring movies and score them with music that's perfectly adequate and hits all the right beats, yet still end up with music that's still completely generic by itself.
> 
> ...



I understand what you're saying. Yes. There is a difference between sketching and scoring but it's still a lot of music to write and that was what I was saying. To me writing a 15 minute piece (that doesnt suck and is perfect for the film) is a big task. Perhaps I should try sketching things out first and see how that feels. I normally just write music and keep working on that until it's written so in that respect it's just the process of writing. Perhaps we are talking about the same thing?


----------



## Kejero (Aug 24, 2016)

Yeah ideally, if time permits, you can sit down and find the "musical identity" for the movie, before actually scoring a single frame. Then you use those building blocks to construct the actual score. Of course that's just one way of doing it. Plenty of film composers just sit down, watch a scene, fiddle around on the piano while the scene is playing and let inspiration/experience take over, until they hit on something that works. There's no right or wrong, or even an "either". Good luck with the gig!


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 24, 2016)

Yeah thanks. Just opened my front door and my copy of Angels and Demons has arrived in the post. Isn't Amazon Prime a wonderful thing!


----------

